# 3 catfish questions...



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't claim to know much about fishing for catfish, but I seem to be able to catch my fair share. I like to eat some of the fish I catch, but it depends on how clean the water condition is, where I catch the catfish. Reserviors, farm ponds or quarrys are my favorite types of water for catfish to eat.

Questions:
1. What's the optimum size of catfish to eat? Length? Approx. weight?
2. Do you use catfish grippers to handle the catfish?
3. Are catfish as good or better eating than bass, walleye, etc.

Your opinions and experiences are appreciated. 
Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

well from my pov, i dont keep any cat over 6lbs, dont use grippers to grab em, i grab them from the underside and use their side fins as support, and they do taste good if you clean them right. When i clean mine they almost look like nice white crappie or eye fillets, and i dont eat bass.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Bowhunter57 said:


> I don't claim to know much about fishing for catfish, but I seem to be able to catch my fair share. I like to eat some of the fish I catch, but it depends on how clean the water condition is, where I catch the catfish. Reserviors, farm ponds or quarrys are my favorite types of water for catfish to eat.
> 
> Questions:
> 1. What's the optimum size of catfish to eat? Length? Approx. weight?
> ...


Well, for channel catfish less than 25" or under 5lbs and Flatheads less than 28" or under 10lbs seem to be the best eating and the most sustainable for harvest. Bullheads...whatever size you feel like cleaning. Blues I have never tried.
I do not use grippers to handle catfish. Small channels and bullheads seem to be the ones that will stick you with their pectoral and dorsal spines. Larger channels and any size flatheads have rounded spines and are of little danger. I just position the spines between my fingers carefully and do what is necessary.
I believe catfish are better tasting than bass but, not walleye though by a long shot! I prefer small flatheads or larger bullheads as far as catfish go for eating though, they do not rival walleye, perch, bluegills, etc.


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

Bowhunter57 said:


> I don't claim to know much about fishing for catfish, but I seem to be able to catch my fair share. I like to eat some of the fish I catch, but it depends on how clean the water condition is, where I catch the catfish. Reserviors, farm ponds or quarrys are my favorite types of water for catfish to eat.
> 
> Questions:
> 1. What's the optimum size of catfish to eat? Length? Approx. weight?
> ...


+1 on the sizes provided for eating.

Its all in the preperation, and cooking. Like with any food if you cook it bad it tastes bad, but if you screw up fish it can be a step beyond bad, we'll call it bad +1. 
ex.
1. My buddie cooked a steak for me that couldn't rival Hungry Man any day.
2. My Grandpa cooked me ****, and carp and it was one of the best eating experiences I have ever had.

Food for thought. (Pun intended)


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you, for the replies, gentlemen! 

I'll keep the size recommendations in mind as I fish for catfish. I don't have a problem cooking them, as I usually put them in a glass baking dish, covered with foil and add some butter & bar-b-q sauce to keep it moist. Bake them at 325 for an hour and feast. 

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## Dr.Outdoors (Jul 21, 2011)

The smaller ones seem to be better eating. If you are worried about the catfish stinging you, just grab them by the mouth. There are a couple of ways you can hold them but it is kind of hard to explain. Grippers are for girls.


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

Dr.Outdoors said:


> The smaller ones seem to be better eating. If you are worried about the catfish stinging you, just grab them by the mouth. There are a couple of ways you can hold them but it is kind of hard to explain. Grippers are for girls.



I have caught some cats that I would pay you to try to lip.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

samfishdyt said:


> I have caught some cats that I would pay you to try to lip.


Yeah, like them bullheads! Damn little finger buster's, like putting your fingers in a vise...even the little ones! LMAO!


----------



## Dr.Outdoors (Jul 21, 2011)

If you know what you are doing, it is no big deal. It's what seperates the men from the boys.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Dr.Outdoors said:


> If you know what you are doing, it is no big deal. It's what seperates the men from the boys.


LOL! Yeah, keep telling yourself that! I will lip channels and shovelheads no problem. Bullheads are like little pitbulls sometimes! When they swallow a hook, it's either cut the line or an open face surgery if I'm eating them!


----------



## Dr.Outdoors (Jul 21, 2011)

I've dealt with catfish for a long time, grabbing them by the mouth...no matter what size is not a problem. Noodling???


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

mastercatman said:


> LOL! Yeah, keep telling yourself that! I will lip channels and shovelheads no problem. Bullheads are like little pitbulls sometimes! When they swallow a hook, it's either cut the line or an open face surgery if I'm eating them!


That's interesting about the Bullheads. Don't have them where I fish so I didn't know you can't lip them. I seem to remember catching them in farm ponds when I was a kid, but I don't remember them being so hard to get off the hook.:dont-know:


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

ive lipped channels before without a problem. first time i ever caught a bullhead, i lipped and holy crap i wasnt expecting the clamp down force it had. took me by total surprise


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

Dr.Outdoors said:


> If you know what you are doing, it is no big deal. It's what seperates the men from the boys.


I always thought that maturity, and experience was what seperated boys from men.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

Dr.Outdoors said:


> I've dealt with catfish for a long time, grabbing them by the mouth...no matter what size is not a problem. Noodling???


you've obviously never held a channel or blue of any size then. could literally potentially break your hand, and they WILL rip the skin off your hand. go lip a pike or musky you manly man you.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

monsterKAT11 said:


> you've obviously never held a channel or blue of any size then. could literally potentially break your hand, and they WILL rip the skin off your hand. go lip a pike or musky you manly man you.


For real. I refuse to hold blues or channels by the mouth.Any size. I had a 30 lb blue by the mouth last fall and it clamped down on me and started to roll. It seriously almost broke my wrist.
Flatheads dont seem to mind bein handled by the mouth though


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

Joey209 said:


> For real. I refuse to hold blues or channels by the mouth.Any size. I had a 30 lb blue by the mouth last fall and it clamped down on me and started to roll. It seriously almost broke my wrist.
> Flatheads dont seem to mind bein handled by the mouth though


yeah channels like 10+ pounds just have immense power i couldn't imagine lipping a 20 pound channel. plus blues up to 70-80-100+ pounds? yeah, no thanks i'll pass on lipping em. like you said flatheads just take it they know whats up haha


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

monsterKAT11 said:


> yeah channels like 10+ pounds just have immense power i couldn't imagine lipping a 20 pound channel. plus blues up to 70-80-100+ pounds? yeah, no thanks i'll pass on lipping em. like you said flatheads just take it they know whats up haha


This is weird info coming from someone who's never caught anything over 10lbs period.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I caught a channel cat this evening, at Bresler Reservoir. It was approx. 24" long, but I have no idea what it would weigh. I gave it to some guys on the boat dock and they were happy to get it. 

This thing hit a Rebel crawldad crankbait that was on my ultralight rod with 6 lb. test. At first I thought it had hung up on some rocks, until I pulled it out of the rod holder and started cranking. A very strong catfish, as it pulled me around for over 10 minutes. It sure was fun, watching that catfish pull me around.

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

I lip all catfish I catch, bullheads pound for pound clamp the hardest! Big cats have caused some bleeding but nothing to cry about!

_The Silverback_


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Iv caught bullhead without even hooking them, pull them out of the water and they just let go and hit the ground.

Iv ate a 25 pound flathead, some guy caught it at paint creek spillway and it swallowed the treble hook and then the idiot pulled on the steel leader with pliers until he ripped the guts outs. So I told him not to throw it back and I took it home, trimmed the dark meat off and it was as good as any. Not saying to keep the big ones but they arnt bad. C&R

GRAB YOUR CAT BY THE MOUTH, BLOODY KNUCKLES ARE THE TAKE HOME TROPHY.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I lipped a walleye....but only once


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

TClark said:


> I lipped a walleye....but only once


Worthy of a Man Award!


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

rustyfish said:


> Worthy of a Man Award!


rustyfish,
I don't know about the "Man Award", but I lipped a walleye...once and I didn't think my thumb would ever stop bleeding. I let go of that fish much quicker than I picked him up. 

Bowhunter57


----------

